# Como hacer un proyecto de fisica?



## silvermoon (Abr 14, 2009)

Hola
soy Walter, tengo 64 años y ahora estoy con un dilema
mi hijo menor, el cual tiene una feria de ciencias, pero el tema es "El Medio Ambiente"
aunque mi hijo ya esta en 5to de Secundaria, el y yo nos encontramos en "blanco", como se dice.

No se me ocurre nada para su feria, y como en el pasado no le he ayudado en ningun curso, quiero ayudarlo en su ultimo año, pero para mi edad, mi memoria no es como antes.

Quisiera pedirles una ayuda con cualquier experimento,  con principios de Fisica o Quimica

Si len esto y si me responden, muchas gracias


----------



## El nombre (Abr 14, 2009)

limon, papel y dos metales ¿Cuales? busca por la red y verás como hacer una pila.
Solo es una idea.


----------



## Guest (Abr 14, 2009)

hola silvermoon
otro forista estaba buscando hacer un proyecto de electromagnetismo ( no se si te sirve ) es muy simple de hacer y divertido! , se llama "LEVITRON" busca en google y en youtube hay mucha información al respecto! saludos


----------



## elmo2 (Abr 14, 2009)

concuerdo con "el nombre", es muy facil y lo puedes hacer muy vistoso, un ejemplo:

http://static01.instructables.com/id/The_micro_Lemon_Battery_reusable_1_hour_of_led_l/

o puedes hacer el joule thief que es muy sencillo pero la explicacion matematica es complicada:

http://www.emanator.demon.co.uk/bigclive/joule.htm

http://cappels.org/dproj/ledpage/leddrv.htm

http://flagiusz.republika.pl/flashlight/index.html

o que tal un calentador solar para tu casa ?

http://www.mobilehomerepair.com/article17solar.htm

aca hay otros para cuidar el medio ambiente...

http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/Projects.htm

saludos...


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 14, 2009)

Que buenos links para proyectos escolares....   ya tengo para cuando me vengan a preguntar proyectos de ese tipo

Aunque es una lastima que ya no vaya a la escuela   me hubiera gustado presentar algo asi...


----------



## elmo2 (Abr 16, 2009)

encontre un aerogenerador que funciona con poco viento y tiene un diseño muy singular:

http://static01.instructables.com/id/Windbelt-Redux--21st-Century-Micro-Power-Generatio/

tambien para generar electricidad con tu bicicleta...

http://www.thebackshed.com/windmill/articles/PedalPower.asp

http://www.scienceshareware.com/bike-generator-using-a-car-alternator.htm

y mas maquinas hechas con bicicletas (bicimaquinas):

http://www.mayapedal.org/

saludos...


----------



## Guest (Abr 16, 2009)

El nombre dijo:
			
		

> limon, papel y dos metales ¿Cuales? busca por la red y verás como hacer una pila.
> Solo es una idea.



Magnesio y cobre, de memoria, mola hacer funcionar un mp3 a base de zumo   



Con un lapiz y cobre haces tambien electrolisis.

McGiber Powaaaa


----------

